# Camperstop POI's



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

If, like me, you've bought the excellent Camperstop book from Vicarious Books you've probably been waiting for their POI databases for various Sat Nav. systems covering all the locations in their book

Well, they are now available from Here but at 3 Euros a country.

I've just downloaded France and it's really wicked as they say. I fooled Tomtom into thinking I was in France. Then, navigate to nearby POI, choose Camperstop and up they come with a name and *page number*.
Open book, find page and read all about it. If you like it, navigate there.

Great bit of kit (but only tested in theory so far).

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Camperstop is also available on outdoorbits nowadays

see
http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/33


----------

